# JubJub pictures <3



## jerobi2k (Aug 28, 2011)

this is JubJub, akaTiny, aka bubba, aka baby, aka Jaba, aka Mr. Moody aka Love bug. just wanted to share some pics.:heart:


----------



## reptastic (Aug 28, 2011)

He looks huge, very handsome tegu you got there


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 28, 2011)

he sure is Rep, exactly the length of a standard bathtub, nose to tail, lol. he loves snuggles with warm humans though! I cant wait till my Reds get some meat on them. I really dont know how you guys with the extremes do it, lol. this guy is needy enough!


----------



## reptastic (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol I enjoy it, not many can say they have a 5'+ lizard that will crawl into their lap and want to nap


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 29, 2011)

What an impressive reptile! I just love those huge jowls. Can't wait for my little guy to look like that You've obviously done a phenomenal job raising your tegu. How much does a behemoth like that weigh and how long have you had him? Do you have a picture of him with something big next to him so we can get a sense of his size? Perhaps next to you? Did you name him after Jubjub the iguana from the Simpsons?


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Dragon, he is around 15 pounds havent weighed him in a while might be more. he is in a enclosure about 8ft and last night in the middle of the night he decided to push all of the substrate to one side of the enclosure and make himself a den... not sure if hes going down.. I sure hope not. Im gonna miss him  the minute he comes out of his "fortress of solitude" which Im hoping is today  ill take a few pics to show some sort of size comparison. I might even be able to dig up a recent pic with something, Im really horrible at keeping updated pics. trying to be a better keeper with more now. Ill get back asap! 


jerobi2k said:


> Thanks Dragon, he is around 15 pounds havent weighed him in a while might be more. he is in a enclosure about 8ft and last night in the middle of the night he decided to push all of the substrate to one side of the enclosure and make himself a den... not sure if hes going down.. I sure hope not. Im gonna miss him  the minute he comes out of his "fortress of solitude" which Im hoping is today  ill take a few pics to show some sort of size comparison. I might even be able to dig up a recent pic with something, Im really horrible at keeping updated pics. trying to be a better keeper with more now. Ill get back asap!  Oh and about the name his name is Jaba, but I call him Jub Jub as a pet name, I never watch the Simpsons and my friend was saying the same thing, so just coinsidence.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 30, 2011)

Jaba is also a great name. Named after Jabba the Hutt, I assume? My beardie is named for him but since she's a girl I feminizied it to Jabbette. I have been showing all my friends, whether or not they're reptile people, the pics of your dragon. He is so cool!


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 30, 2011)

dragonmetalhead said:


> Jaba is also a great name. Named after Jabba the Hutt, I assume? My beardie is named for him but since she's a girl I feminizied it to Jabbette. I have been showing all my friends, whether or not they're reptile people, the pics of your dragon. He is so cool!



lol, Jabbette very cute. he woke up and is chilling on this gigantic mountain of cypress right now, I am goiing to take him out so I can start modifying his enclosure once I do I will snap a few more pics.  most of the people I know are non-reptile people, lol. they either love him or are desperately scared, lol


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 1, 2011)

What do you feed him? I would love for my Kodo to be a huge, super-tegu like Jaba.


----------



## jerobi2k (Sep 1, 2011)

lol, hey Dragon, he pretty much eats the cookie cutter Tegu Diet. eggs, lots of turkey, gizzards, hearts (when I can find them), liver and only when he comes out with me for the day I will put a banana in his carry bin, once a month or so when I take him to work to show him off  he use to eat live rats as well but Ive stopped feeding the big guys live and only give them frozen. I spend alot of time preparing food for them every other day or so. ill Def. have some more pics this weekend.


----------

